# Grub2 mit Untermenues und Default Kernel

## Erdie

Hallo,

es geht zwar um eine Problem auf dem  Kubuntu von meiner Frau aber im Prizip ist es ja das gleiche auf Gentoo. 

Wenn auf den *untu - Systemen neue Kernel über Updates installiert werden, werden  ständig neue Einträge in das Grub Menü eingefügt. Leider ist es bei dem System so, dass nur eine realitv alter 2.6.34er Kernel stabil läuft. Bei allen anderen Versionen friert das System bei Verwendung von  beschleunigten opengl Anwendungen regelmäßig ein. Ich stellte bisher nach jedem Update den Default Wert auf den alten Kernel, damit das System benutzbar ist. (Anscheinend wird dort wohl fast ausschließlich mit dem Opensource Nvidiatreiber getestet, anders kann ich mir das Desaster nicht erklären)

Problem: 

Der gewünschte Kernel befindet sich neuerdings in einem Untermenü namens "ältere Kernelversionen". Es ist mir nicht gelungen diese Menüeinträge durch Ändern des Defaults anzusprechen. Da ich zuerst die  Vermutung hatte, es könnte daran liegen, dass ich die Grub2 Konfiguration nicht vollständig durchschaut habe, bin ich alle Werte durchgegangen von 0 bis Ultimo. Irgendwann fängt er wieder von vorne an aber das Untermenü ist anscheinen nciht ansprchenbar.

Weiß jemand wie man das einfach hinbekommt? Kann man irgendwie die Sortierung ändern?

Grüße

ErdieLast edited by Erdie on Tue Oct 25, 2011 12:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christian99

Hi,  so direkt hab ich keine Antwort, aber vielleicht kann ich trotzdem helfen:

Zuerstmal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 ist ziemlich umfangreich.

Zweitens: ich vermute mal, dass da einfach grub2-mkconfig verwendet wird, das sucht alle kernel in /boot und erstellt einen eintrag dafür. dann wäre eine einfache möglichkeit, alte kernel einfach zu löschen und so weniger einträge zu bekommen, und dadurch eventuell kein untermenü zu haben.

drittens: Bestimmt gibt es auch bei ubuntu eine möglichkeit updates von bestimmten paketen zu verhindern und so die alte version beizubehalten.

Viel Erfolg

PS: was meinst du mit "Opensource Kernel"?

----------

## Erdie

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: was meinst du mit "Opensource Kernel"?

 

Lol, danke für den Hinweis, das sollte Nvidia Kernelmodul heißen. Habe ich editiert. Das mit dem Löschen werde ich probieren, ist  ne  gute Idee.

----------

## Christian99

es gibt (leider) kein opensource nvidia kernel modul, du meinst vermutlich nouveau?  :Wink: 

wieso installierst du dann nicht einfach das nvidia-modul?

----------

## Erdie

Ich meinte den "nv" Treiber für Nvidia Karten. Das proprietäre Nvidia Modul ist ja installiert, sonst gäbe es die Probleme ja nicht, die treten ja nur bei beschleunigter Grafik auf. Deswegen schreibe ich ja, dass sie anscheinend den Opensource Treiber testen. Da habe  ich mich evtl etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Das ist ja nur die Ursache, dass ich eine alte Kernelversion verwenden möchte.

----------

## Christian99

ich verstehs eigentlich immer noch nicht. das proprietäre Nvidia modul läuft eigentlich recht gut ohne größere probleme. und das kannst du sicherlich auch mit einer neuen kernel version verwenden. Das nouveau noch nicht fertig ist, ist klar, aber wenn ich mich recht an meine ubuntu zeit erinnere, dann konnte man nv damals deinstallieren und nvidia installieren (nouveau gabs damals noch nicht). Das sollte doch dann keine Probleme machen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich verstehe es auch nicht aber ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass der Rechner nur mit einem der ältesten Kernel, der mit der  Installation draufgekommen ist, stabil läuft (mit Nnvidia Modul wohlgemerkt). Alle neueren Kernelversionen führen nach wenigen Minuten zum totalen Einfrieren des Xservers. Ich habe auch keine Lust nach dem  Fehler zu suchen  und habe deshalb einfach immer auf den alten Kernel zurückgeswitched. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich Gentoo installieren aber das ist für meine Frau zu kompliziert und sie möchte zu Recht nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit auf mich angewiesen sein.

Die ganze *untu Updatestrategie incl. grub2 ist IMHO einfach grauenvoll. Ich habe noch 3 andere Rechner mit gentoo und keine ähnliches Problem bisher gehabt und ich verwende nach wie vor grub1 weil es wesentlich einfacher zu administrieren ist.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Erdie

1) Ich würde meiner Frau kein *untu antun  :Wink: 

dann doch lieber archlinux oder sabayon

2) Statt bei diesem *untu ewig auf diesem alten Kernel hängen zu bleiben würde ich doch eher versuchen das eigentliche Grafiktreiber Problem zu lösen.

3) AFAIK ist man auch bei  *untu nicht gezwungen GRUB-2 zu nutzen, siehe zb in dem von Christian99 schon genannten Link

GRUB 2 ersetzen - GRUB 2 sicher entfernen und durch GRUB Legacy ersetzen 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Christian99

Hi, also ich stimme Josef in dem punkt zu, dass man lieber das problem direkkt angehn sollte, als einfach nur nen alten kernel drauf zu lassen.

Ich versteh nur nicht was alle gegen grub2 haben... Es stimmt, für den Anfang sieht es recht kompliziert aus, eine config zu schreiben, aber das ist dank der super zu verwendenden skripte gar nicht nötig.

----------

## Erdie

Hi Josef,

im Grunde stimme ich allem zu. Nur bei diesem Punkt:

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Statt bei diesem *untu ewig auf diesem alten Kernel hängen zu bleiben würde ich doch eher versuchen das eigentliche Grafiktreiber Problem zu lösen.
> 
> 

 

.. bin  ich echt ratlos. Wo soll man da suchen, wenn nicht bei der Version des Nvidia Moduls bzw. Xorg Version. Und wenn dann so richtig das Gefrikel losgeht ist Kubuntu sicher nicht mehr ganz frustfrei. Ich fürchte, ich werde meine Frau nicht mehr überreden können zu wechseln, da sich sonst ganz zufrieden ist und sich  mit dem System auskennt.

Den alten Kernel ewig behalten ist auch nicht  das Gelbe vom Ei ..   :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Erdie,

huh, zu dem Kernel und nVidia Drivers Problem kann ich so leider auch nichts beitragen da ich mich mit Ubuntu überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Eventuell ist es das beste mal direkt bei den Ubuntu Leuten anzufragen, zb im http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/

Die werden sich dort vermutlich am besten auskennen.

Sorry, verstehe mich nun nicht falsch, das soll nun kein abweisen sein sondern ist eher ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.

----------

## Erdie

Hi Josef,

nee, das ist schon ok. Wir sind ja eh off-topic. Ursprünglich hatte ich ja die Frage zur Grub2 Konfiguration gestellt. Manchmal entwickeln sich die Dinge in eine unerwartetete Richtung  :Wink: 

Grüße

Martin

----------

